# Help my boa?



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

So the last 2 days, my boa has been acting out of the usual...
Shes a Vanuatu Ground phase boa. 
Shes nocturnal, so she NEVER comes out during the day unless i take her out...but the last 2 days ive found her just sitting on this log... and 2 days before that she escaped 2 nights in a row... 
but thats not even what im worried about at this moment..A layer of Her scales seems to be falling off  

Im more than sure she doesnt have mites.. anyone have suggestions? 
She is over a year old, and about 2 feet long.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Molting? Maybe it is too dry.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

Well... i spray her everyday atleast twice a day :S
it does almost seem like a shed but.. her eyes arent cloudy or shows no signs of it. also when she loses the scales, the one below looks faded! Totally looks out of place from the rest of the scales


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

You should get a humidifier, or spray her a bit more


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Carla - I'm not all that familiar with boas, so can't offer any advice - but wish you the best with your snake! Have you posted this question on the BCRC site as well?


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

mortava said:


> Hey Carla - I'm not all that familiar with boas, so can't offer any advice - but wish you the best with your snake! Have you posted this question on the BCRC site as well?


thanks alot  no i havent but since you mention it, i think ill do that


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it scale rot? Too much humidity?

Does it look like any of these:
scale rot - Google Search


----------

